
Time, technology and leaping seconds (leap smear) - dfc
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/time-technology-and-leaping-seconds.html
======
sp332
Can anyone explain why this change _didn't_ cause the client to think
something was wrong with the server, and start applying local corrections? It
seems like NTP was designed to prevent this sort of thing. (I don't really
know anything about NTP :)

~~~
dfc
Why would the client think something was wrong with the server? This
smear/fudge would be no different than any other clock adjustment from the
clients perspective.

All of the client machines would be querying Lower stratum servers that all
agreed on the smear factor. The clients do not query public ntp servers, they
only query internal google servers that all agree on the time smear/fudge.

------
dfc
Someone pointed out on the LEAPSECS list that this is similar to a proposal
from Kuhn a while ago:

<http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/time/utc-sls/>

------
allard
I wonder what Mills thinks of this.

